# Pigeons should be banded!



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

It is amazing to me that so many pictures of pigeons are posted here on PT that do not wear seamless bands!

Some may ask why bands are important. My answer is that a band denotes that the person who raised and cares for that bird truly cares for it enough to mark it as something very special to them! 

It does not matter whether your special feathered friend is a fancy purebred
or just the offspring of the common street pigeon, a band is a mark of ownership and if the bird is lost or strayed, a finder will see that it has a home and is not just a wild animal.

Bands are readily available from many sources, and seamless bands, applied at about 8-10 days of age, are worn by the pigeon for its entire life.

Seamless bands are available from many sources world-wide. Most countries have one or more banding organizations that sell them for a nominal price, and sell them in quantities of ten or more. Here in the USA, the National Pigeon Association(NPA) is the primary source for all varieties, and sells them for 35 cents each (plus postage), and other banding organizations here include the American Racing Pigeon Union (AU) and International Federation (IF) for racing homers.

There are several sizes of bands, because there is such a large range of sizes and different ornamentations of pigeons. Bands today are sized by the inside diameter in millimeters, from size 7 through 13. 

The following is the sizes and types of breeds that these bands should wear:

7 smaller clean legged breeds breeds such as figuritas, owls, tipplers, rollers, etc.

8 Somewhat larger clean legged breeds such as Fantails, Clean leg tumblers, croppers and pouters, nuns, helmets,and yes, ferals too. AU and IF bands are this size.

9 Even larger breeds such as modenas, show homers, etc.

10 Most feather legged breeds, as well as very large clean legged breeds such as Kings.

11 A few clean legged very large breeds.

13 very profusely feather legged breeds such as English trupeters and many larger feather legged pouters, and the huge breeds such as Giant Runts 

Bands may be purchased from any pigeon supply house, such as Foys, Jedds and many others, or directly from the banding clubs.

Please, everyone: Band your babies! If your adult pet pigeons doesn't already wear a band, do the next best thing, use a split ring, with or without numbers, which can be purchased from all supply houses in about the same size range as above...available in a wide range of decorator colors!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good post, Risingstarfans! I got in a very nice white racing pigeon with an injured wing last night. It had only a lavender snap on band, so there is no possibility of finding the owner of this lovely bird.

Terry


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i have a collection of removeable bands in various colours,i look after ferals and the logic behind banding some of them is,,,if people see a banded pigeion,they may think twice about harming it,may sound daft but it makes sense to me


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I placed my first order for bands yesterday! Now when my eggs hatch I will have bands waiting for the babies.  The bands were very easy to order from foys. They were $.45 each for AU bands and $3.00 for shipping. I just ordered a few other things I wanted and they should arrive in a few days. I put off ordering them because I thought it would be difficult to figure out which bands to buy, but it was easy and only took about 10 minutes.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I hadn't banded my birds until last year. Always wanted to, and asked my dad if we could. When we FINALLY found out a place to get them, I guess we just didn't get around to it. Everyone here is banded now though, but then again, they kind of have to be now 
I think it's a good idea and important. If they get lost, they can be traced, and if you happen to have a whole flock who looks the same...they come pre-named from the first week of their life! Haha


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I band my birds with a numbered band AND a band with my name, phone number and e-mail address. Some of the folks here (I get the impression anyway) do not know where to get the bands, or are under the impression you can not band an adult bird. Also, some people are hesitant to spend more money.
We all have different reasons for having our birds, I strongly urge everyone to band, but I understand the kid down the street has to choose between spending money on bands or buying food for his/her birds.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i buy removable bands,they are cheap,and practical,i want some with "i am lost please phone ....."etc for some of the birds,i saw them on another site


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes I agree with banding. It's time for me to order some snap bands for my adopted birds. One for Glacier and one for MoH. If Glacier kills me while I"m putting it on, I blame you and I leave all my seed to Mr Squeaks...  lol


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I would love to get some snap-on bands that have my phone number on them!
Do they sell these in smaller quantities? They'd be great for my adult birds, and great for babies (until they are sold obviously). I guess I also need to get some seamless bands for when I get babies. Thanks for posting this!

So where can I get custom bands with phone numbers?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

UncleBuck said:


> I band my birds with a numbered band AND a band with my name, phone number and e-mail address. Some of the folks here (I get the impression anyway) do not know where to get the bands, or are under the impression you can not band an adult bird. Also, some people are hesitant to spend more money.
> We all have different reasons for having our birds, I strongly urge everyone to band, but I understand the kid down the street has to choose between spending money on bands or buying food for his/her birds.


yea not all of us can buy both i am 15 and have a part time job which i can not get both


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

risingstarfans said:


> It is amazing to me that so many pictures of pigeons are posted here on PT that do not wear seamless bands!
> 
> Some may ask why bands are important. My answer is that a band denotes that the person who raised and cares for that bird truly cares for it enough to mark it as something very special to them!
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more.
Thankfully, my Feral and Feral x, as well as the fancy Pigeons I have, are all banded.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought a box of assorted colored bands from Jedds. They are snap on and you can write a phone number on them. There are 13 or 14 different colors. It helps me track at a glance the pairs (cuz I have at least 15 solid white birds and can put the same color on the cock and the hen) and since most of the birds I get are adult rescues, the solid bands are not usable. Not ALL my birds are banded yet, but we have at least finally started the project.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

UncleBuck said:


> I band my birds with a numbered band AND a band with my name, phone number and e-mail address. Some of the folks here (I get the impression anyway) do not know where to get the bands, or are under the impression you can not band an adult bird. Also, some people are hesitant to spend more money.
> We all have different reasons for having our birds, I strongly urge everyone to band, but I understand the kid down the street has to choose between spending money on bands or buying food for his/her birds.



Can you share with us where you got the custom bands?
Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*More Band Companies*

Here is a link to another thread that contains a lot of information about where to get personalized bands: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=32498

Terry


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Foys pigeon supplies allows you to order personalized bands. I imagine you could do an internet search for pigeon bands.
I like to use the personalized bands because a lot of people do not know how to research a band if they find a pigeon.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*I agree on this thread...*

It doesn't matter if the bird or the owner is going to race, I think every pigeon deserves their own ID #'s, also, the pigeon name if possible...

I can't speak for the feral pigeons because I don't have ferals in my loft... Maybe for the other members who breed/raise ferals can put band on their pets...


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

james fillbrook said:


> yea not all of us can buy both i am 15 and have a part time job which i can not get both




hey if you PM me with your address i can send you some removable bands in various colours ( i can get hold of a lot in local shop)if you want some give me a shout,your more than welcome


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree that all birds that you breed should have a seamless band on them be it just with your info or an AU,IF,CU,or NPA band otherwise it might as well just be lost with no way of tracing you and finding its way home if ever it gets off course ...older birds its up to you if you want to place a clip on band but it should have your info as just color bands are of no help in returning lost birds homeward.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great advice! Just a reminder with the snap-on bands, I've had a pigeon catch her back toe up inside the band. She was stuck like that when I found her in the morning. So it's very important to get the right size and also to check them frequently (daily) to make sure they're correctly situated on the leg.


----------



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

..........


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> *Then ASK for some!!! * ... Most pigeon fanciers are more than happy to help a junior, all you have to do is ask -- I promise they don't bite!!!
> 
> If you want it bad enough, you will find a way.



Kind of hard on him in my opinion. C'mon, not all kids are as adapt at asking for things as others. I had feral pigeons for two years before I found out there was a pigeon guy just a few miles down the road. My folks could not afford to help me with the birds. I worked for a local farmer so I could get money for my birds and their needs. Times were tough ad I would imagine that a few of the folks would think that I should not have had birds... but you know what they say about opinions.
Depending on the parents, some kids do not have the opportunity to work or meet other pigeon folks. You are right, most pigeon fanciers are more than willing to help a junior out. The key word here is MOST.
I know folks who would not want to "Waste" bands on non-show/performance pigeons.
James: You have some nice birds posted there. I love the pictures of your loft. If I was on that side of the pond, I would help you out. Chin up and keep them birds happy.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i have some spare unused coloured bands and would be happy to post some to james(i live in the uk too)


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

tuxedobaby, I've just sent you an eMail about your bands.

btw, I was in Fife several (~5) years ago!! That was my 2nd trip to Scotland .... a country where I could happily retire to!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Another note about the snap on bands. I had bought some from Foys along with the little stickers you write on and then put on the band. The stickers fell off a like 2 weeks, so I wrote my info on the band itself with permanent marker. The 'permanent' marker wore off in a few weeks. Looks like I'll have to get some made to order.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> tuxedobaby, I've just sent you an eMail about your bands.
> 
> btw, I was in Fife several (~5) years ago!! That was my 2nd trip to Scotland .... a country where I could happily retire to!!!


scotland is great,i like fife but im a city girl at heart lol(if it was not for pigeons and work id move back to city lol)


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I have question about the actual act of banding. I was watching some videos of folks banding baby pigeons on youtube. They look like they're kind of rough on the birds. Like it looks like it took quite the pull to get the back toe through the band. So, my question is... How fragile are their legs/toes? Oh, and would it be a good idea for me to have another set of hands helping me my first time? Like should I have my husband hold the birds while I slip the bands on?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> I have question about the actual act of banding. I was watching some videos of folks banding baby pigeons on youtube. They look like they're kind of rough on the birds. Like it looks like it took quite the pull to get the back toe through the band. So, my question is... How fragile are their legs/toes? Oh, and would it be a good idea for me to have another set of hands helping me my first time? Like should I have my husband hold the birds while I slip the bands on?


the back toe bends and is soft as it is a baby, so it's more akward than hard, I did it with out help, but if you need another set of hands go for it. If I can do it anyone can.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If you band them at the right age, it's not hard at all. Too young, and it will come off and too old, you have to get out the baby oil/vaseline.....the babies (some of them) WILL jump around and squeak like you're killing them, but you are not hurting them. Some just sit there and don't make a sound. Keep track of the age of the baby and check it on day 6. Try putting the band on and then try pulling it off....if it slips right off with out any force, then you need to wait another day. If there's any resistance, then more than likely the band will stay on.
I've got 2 pairs of birds that I have to band their babies at 5 days old...other wise, they're bigger than I like. But that comes with learning your birds, so I think that 6 days is the day to start trying to band them.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

And the mom/dad (even first timers) will be okay with me taking the babies?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> And the mom/dad (even first timers) will be okay with me taking the babies?


at that age they will be fine, even if they do not like you pawing their babies...just stand close to the nest bowl, it only takes a few seconds, you will see....don't worry so much! it's like that nike comercial "just do it"....LOL....hope they hatch.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, I just didn't want to get stuck hand-feeding them.  I would love to try it sometime, but I don't think I have time for that right now. I do have all the stuff, though, just in case it should happen.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> And the mom/dad (even first timers) will be okay with me taking the babies?


They will be fine as long as you do it and get it over with and get the babies back to them.
Just don't make the mistake that I did once, and you probably wouldn't anyway......but
At one time, when I banded my babies, I would fix them a nice new clean nest bowl. NOW, IF there's not enough nesting material in it then I might add a wee bit more, but I don't clean or change anything. Actually, the clean nest bowl was never really a problem, but this one time, for what ever reason, when I fixed a clean bowl I used a DIFFERENT bowl........and that was a BIG mistake. Arranged the bowl, banded the babies, put them back and went back inside. A couple of hours later, I went out to the loft and found these two babies almost dead from the cold. Apparently the parents didn't like the change I made, so they just left the babies. Well, I couldn't MAKE them sit on the babies, so I brought them in the house and got them warmed up. I slipped one under another bird who had just one baby and I had to hand raise the other one. That was the FIRST baby I ever hand raised.


----------

